# Whirlyball IX Its Smack Down Time



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Whirlyball IX Its Smack Down Time

Hey Guys,
Do we want to try one more? Here are a couple of dates Tuesday April 18th or Tuesday April 25th let me know what works best. Also do you want 2 or 3 hours? Lets me know.....my "List" has gotten quite long after the last few games!! :evilsmile 


Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, (we normally have none), and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games through the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! Adult beverages ARE permitted and recommended!! Snacks & munchies are also recommended while spectating.

WhirlyBall Clinton Township is located at:

19781 15 MILE RD.

CLINTON TWP, MI. 48035


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Sorry i had to miss the last one. Can not make it on the 18th, but should be able to on the 25th.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

I wouldnt mind whooping a few of them eastsiders again. :cwm27: 25th is a lot better for me.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm game.....25th works better for me.


----------



## Off the wall (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm in for the 25th.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

OK Guys,
The 25th it is! We will do 2 or 3 hours depending on how many people we have, 3 hrs can be a bit long for 10 guys.  

Boy, some of our regulars must still be in hiding from that whooping I gave them last time!!! :evilsmile 

The Line Up So Far:
Trouttime
Fishkram
Kumma
Salmonslammer 
Off the wall

Common :chicken:'s :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> 3 hrs can be a bit long for 10 guys.


:gaga:  

I'm in....


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I think they're Sceeeeered!!!!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> I think they're Sceeeeered!!!!


 
Boy, some of our regulars must still be in hiding from that whooping I gave them last time!!! :gaga: 

Hey guys only a week to game time, post up if you are in or we will have to cancel this one.

The Line Up So Far:
Trouttime
Fishkram
Kumma
Salmonslammer 
Off the wall
Neal

Common :chicken:'s :evilsmile


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

pm sent


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

PM sent as well. Looks like Jr has soccer practice and I'm the taxi.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

We're going to have to make an effort to fill this one guys, please invite anyone who may want to play.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Sorry guys. Needed some supplementary income, so I am working a lot of weekday evenings.

Have fun.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the replys and PM's, WhirlyBall IX will be another time  
Too many guys have other things going to make an even 10.......
If you guys want to play this one in May let me know and I will set it up!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> [want to play this one in May /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No can do, big boba lu......
> ...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Season is over for me till after the fall hunting seasons.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Season is over for me till after the fall hunting seasons.


Hey Guys,

Thanks for the PM's and replies. I will revive this in the fall when everyone has more time and you guys transform from :chicken:'s to Turkeys!! :evilsmile


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

trouttime said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the PM's and replies. I will revive this in the fall when everyone has more time and you guys transform from :chicken:'s to Turkeys!! :evilsmile


We will see who is "chicken" when the time comes!!!!!!


----------

